# Tyra Lashes Out After Fat Attacks



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2007)

People Magazine on AOL said:


> _In fact, with the astonishing frankness that has helped make The Tyra Banks Show a hit  and landed her on TIME and Forbes magazines' lists of the most influential celebrities  Banks has resigned herself to putting on "about 5 lbs. a year," she says, a pace that would have her nearing the 200-lb. mark by age 40. Even that prospect doesn't seem to shake her. "I won't be rejoicing and joyful, thinking I'm the most hot thing in the world," she says. "But is it going to kill me and be the end of the world? No." _​



http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20009611,00.html


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 28, 2007)

I've read a couple of quotations from her on this topic and I have to say, she seems to have her head on straight and to be very comfortable with herself. More than anything, this has made me admire her.

She's also pretty hot with the added weight.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw one of her "fat" photos, and she looks completely thin to me. The weight she admitted to sounded high to me, but I guess she's quite tall, as well.

It's strange, once you embrace size acceptance, how "fat" people (like 150-160 lbs Tyra) look normal and "thin" people (like bone-thin Tyra, and models in general) look positively sickly...

...but I can still remember back to high school when I wished I was that size! Now it's almost repulsive to me.

Funny how things change...
Brenda


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2007)

That's just the dig. NOBODY in the real world thinks Tyra is fat and this is a classic case of the media gone wrong. Young girls are having their minds screwed up because of this mess.

In the complete _People_ article it says that Tyra was always rail thin naturally in her teens/early twenties and was painfully sensitive about it. She had a BMI of 16.? which under current standards in Italy would be illegal now since models are now required to have a BMI of 18 or higher. Given her previous model weight, a gain of 30 pounds would be about an accurate guestimate at her present size - possibly a bit modest. 

Ironically it appears the photo on the cover of _People_ may have been touched up.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought the same thing Lilly - that the cover photo looked touched up to me.

I don't like Tyra anymore - my sister was on her show and was treated like crap.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought the photo looked like it had been altered to make her look fat. I don't know how anyone can say Tyra Banks is fat. The woman stands 5'10" and is a little over 160lbs. To me, that is a normal weight for someone with her height. 

Damn the media!!!!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 28, 2007)

All I know is that I wish the fashion industry would at least have models who are relatively average size wise. I'm talking about having models who are the bmi weight for their height, and who aren't starving themselves or anything. 

Beauty is after all in the eye of the beholder. Most guys I know like girls who have curves, and have the normal body, they are sought after and prized. I mean, most times everybody is envious of anyone who brings home a chick who is 5'4" 150 pounds or so, and has that hourglass shape. Guys like curvier women!

And that's just the guys I know who like thin women...a few of us like girls to be on the heavy side, and round. These are the guys who like that cute pot-belly their girlfriend has, or that 'ghetto bootie' their fiancee has.

Only place I've ever heard of guys actually liking skinny chicks is California, NYC, or other cities with huge populations. My theory is people get dumber as their proximity to other people decreases.

I forgot what I was originally talking about...but I definitely think models should be curvier. 

As for Tyra, I honestly never liked her...she's got a huge ego, and thinks that she supports many causes that would scoff at her support more than praise it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> All I know is that I wish the fashion industry would at least have models who are relatively average size wise. I'm talking about having models who are the bmi weight for their height, and who aren't starving themselves or anything.




Most models are naturally slim women who cut back on snacking. Eating everything under the sun, I weigh 115 at 5' 7". Only when I fuck up with dieting do I blow up. If I cut back on snacking, I could probably lose ten lbs. in a couple months. 

Is it really so unbelievable that in the way some people are naturally really fat, some are naturally really thin? 

Allow me to make a point with photos:







This is a naturally thin model.






This wonderful young lady was anorectic. She died.

See the difference between a healthy thin person and someone with anorexia nervosa?



> Beauty is after all in the eye of the beholder. Most guys I know like girls who have curves, and have the normal body, they are sought after and prized. I mean, most times everybody is envious of anyone who brings home a chick who is 5'4" 150 pounds or so, and has that hourglass shape. Guys like curvier women!



My experience is men like lots of different things, but I received more attention at 130 at 5' 5" or 5' 6" than any other weight.



> Only place I've ever heard of guys actually liking skinny chicks is California, NYC, or other cities with huge populations. My theory is people get dumber as their proximity to other people decreases.



Oh, so anyone sexually attracted to thin people is stupid? I'll be sure to tell my boyfriend he's a fucking idiot. And you mean increases. 



> I forgot what I was originally talking about...but I definitely think models should be curvier.



BECAUSE YOU'RE SEXUALLY ATTRACTED TO THEM.

You're just as much of an ass for thinking models should fit YOUR standard of attractiveness as the guys who think all chicks should be thin.


> As for Tyra, I honestly never liked her...she's got a huge ego, and thinks that she supports many causes that would scoff at her support more than praise it.



Yeah, damn her for embracing beauty at any size and donating her time and money to charities. Uppity bitch.


----------



## Caine (Jan 28, 2007)

Either way, shes lookinbg better now then she used to. My little sister watched her show "Who wants to be the next Supermodel" or whatever its called and to me, it was all about stupidity of the idea of it. Anyways, the entire season you could see how she was now a bit heavier and the entire season, it seemed her bust size just grew at a snails pace but grew all the same.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

She's a great-looking woman who's an average weight who took a REALLY shitty picture that made her face look old and withered. It's not the end.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Most models are naturally slim women who cut back on snacking. Eating everything under the sun, I weigh 115 at 5' 7". Only when I fuck up with dieting do I blow up. If I cut back on snacking, I could probably lose ten lbs. in a couple months.



Oh noes... 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Is it really so unbelievable that in the way some people are naturally really fat, some are naturally really thin?
> 
> Allow me to make a point with photos:
> 
> ...



Hmmm...could it be that one looks skeletal, and the other looks like she is radiant? Or maybe it is that one has muscular definition, and the other has bones showing through...I really can't tell.../sarcasm  






TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My experience is men like lots of different things, but I received more attention at 130 at 5' 5" or 5' 6" than any other weight.



Really? I wouldn't have known that from the men on this board... 
It seems even in a more specific idea of beauty there is still a wide range of opinion. 





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, so anyone sexually attracted to thin people is stupid?



Yes, yes they are... 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll be sure to tell my boyfriend he's a fucking idiot.



You do that, I'm sure it happens on occasion anyway...:shocked: 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And you mean increases.



Yes, yes I did.:doh: 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're just as much of an ass for thinking models should fit YOUR standard of attractiveness as the guys who think all chicks should be thin.



Yes, but so are you for YOUR own standards or ideals. Should all men be fat? Should they be thin? I don't know...



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yeah, damn her for embracing beauty at any size and donating her time and money to charities. Uppity bitch.



Yes, yes, damn her and all that...blah blah blah...where's my cookie?!
(And there are plenty of people who donate more without being so public about it so as to make themselves look good. She just happens to be one of them).


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> I saw one of her "fat" photos, and she looks completely thin to me. The weight she admitted to sounded high to me, but I guess she's quite tall, as well.
> 
> It's strange, once you embrace size acceptance, how "fat" people (like 150-160 lbs Tyra) look normal and "thin" people (like bone-thin Tyra, and models in general) look positively sickly...
> 
> ...



I totally agree, Brenda. And I have to say, the added pounds look great on you. How is your little family? 

I think that whether Tyra will do it or not remains to be seen -- brainwashing is powerful stuff, as is being in the middle of nationwide, if not worldwide, public opinion. But I think that if nothing else, if she can truly embrace not worrying about being bone thin and just feeling good at a more 'normal' weight, it's a very positive step in the right direction.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe it's because I've been so obese so long but my only emotion is to laugh when people like her say anything about fat. Even Kirsty Alley or whatever... to me she was I dunno, maybe _festively plump_?

I hope the world turns this current fight against skinny models into more of understanding health sort of like SL is saying. I mean definitely not anymore, but back several years I was still very overweight but easily in better shape than most friends because I was extremly active.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 28, 2007)

There have been a number of models who claimed happiness at a larger size only to later lose that larger size and get all screechy about how much better they are after losing weight.

TRANSLATION: If I act and look like a skinny person, will you stop saying mean things about me?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 28, 2007)

fatlane said:


> There have been a number of models who claimed happiness at a larger size only to later lose that larger size and get all screechy about how much better they are after losing weight.
> 
> TRANSLATION: If I act and look like a skinny person, will you stop saying mean things about me?



I concur. I'd believe it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> It seems even in a more specific idea of beauty there is still a wide range of opinion.



What are you talking about? 



> Yes, yes they are...



Awfully tolerant of you. 



> You do that, I'm sure it happens on occasion anyway...:shocked:



I have enough tact to only help shed light on people's stupidity, and my boyfriend's far from stupid.



> Yes, but so are you for YOUR own standards or ideals. Should all men be fat? Should they be thin? I don't know...



1) You assume I'd only care about men. Thanks.

2) I don't believe the media should enforce what gets me hot. Otherwise I'd be wailing there aren't enough pretty, tall men or enough hot Asian women. Do I think it's positive if the media honors diversity in size? Yes. 



> Yes, yes, damn her and all that...blah blah blah...where's my cookie?!
> (And there are plenty of people who donate more without being so public about it so as to make themselves look good. She just happens to be one of them).



However, she ultimately has a choice what she does with her money and time. She chooses to do the generous thing. Are you as generous with your time and/or money? Until you start contributing to your community with a significant amount of time or money, you don't get to judge.

There are silly bitches who fritter away their money and time on drugs and are mean as hell to people: A la Lindsey Lohan, Paris Hilton, etc. 

And on a happy side note: Does anyone ever notice a distinct dichotomy between FAs here? Between men who think that it's all right for women to be themselves even if they're not sexually attracted to them, who support fat acceptance, and, well, boys who seem to think women are all sex objects who should strive to appeal to them? 

A few names of FAs who actually treat women with respect who might be worth your time:

Wayne 

Wagimar

Mini

Jay

Fatlane

Clash

Bruce

And there are a hell of a lot more I can't think of, but they're worth talking to. All of these men seem to have a basic understanding women are not simply there to amuse them. Like me, they were delighted to see what Gaultier did. It was bold and refreshing. 

It's great to love fat women, and more of them need to be visible in our very fat culture. However, saying ALL models should be heavier is still size discrimination. That's pure hypocrisy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

XGuy said:


> Maybe it's because I've been so obese so long but my only emotion is to laugh when people like her say anything about fat. Even Kirsty Alley or whatever... to me she was I dunno, maybe _festively plump_?
> 
> I hope the world turns this current fight against skinny models into more of understanding health sort of like SL is saying. I mean definitely not anymore, but back several years I was still very overweight but easily in better shape than most friends because I was extremly active.



Precisely. A friend of mine has gotten too thin to continue modeling. She's a lovely girl, but no one wants her once she drops below 105, which IS an improvement. Google "size 20 Gaultier" for something fascinating.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

fatlane said:


> There have been a number of models who claimed happiness at a larger size only to later lose that larger size and get all screechy about how much better they are after losing weight.
> 
> TRANSLATION: If I act and look like a skinny person, will you stop saying mean things about me?



More or less, I think I have this figured out:

Average people want to be thin.

Average people are afraid of being fat. 

Average people are bitter about what they can't have, so they're shitholes to thin people.

Average people are afraid of being fat, so they're even bigger shitholes to fat people.

Mind you, that's only SOME average people, but on the whole, they tend to collectively have more pricks than other groups.


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Google "size 20 Gaultier" for something fascinating.



Way to go for him for not being afraid of conformity. And way to go for her for not being afraid either. Hopefully this trend will continue in size acceptance.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I thought the same thing Lilly - that the cover photo looked touched up to me.
> 
> I don't like Tyra anymore - my sister was on her show and was treated like crap.



For the record, however, I would like to point out that most cover photos of celebrities and models are doctored. It's pretty insidious, really-- you're unwittingly fooled into believing that no, celebrities never have lousy pores. :doh:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Yes, yes, damn her and all that...blah blah blah...where's my cookie?!
> (And there are plenty of people who donate more without being so public about it so as to make themselves look good. She just happens to be one of them).



Conceding that there is no such thing as perfect altruism, I still think you should cut Tyra some slack. Part of a celebrity's unique advantage in supporting a cause is that she can use her fame to draw attention to it. This attention might generate more donations than if the celebrity had laid low.

And besides, why does Tyra need to make herself look any better than she already does?


----------



## OutaTowner (Jan 28, 2007)

Ya, somewhere on YouTube you can find this video of some girl from absolutely no make up or hair being done to the final product of her picture up on a bill board or something like that.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 28, 2007)

Ta-Da! Supposedly it's a Dove ad. There's also one out there where they start with a guy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A few names of FAs who actually treat women with respect who might be worth your time:





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wagimar





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And there are a hell of a lot more I can't think of, but they're worth talking to. All of these men seem to have a basic understanding women are not simply there to amuse them. Like me, they were delighted to see what Gaultier did. It was bold and refreshing.


Thanks for the confidence  and for the record, yeah, it's great that Gaultier put a bigger (and gorgeous!) girl out on the runway, but did it really do any good, considering that only a few months afterwards, Tyra Banks actually has to DEFEND gaining weight? Every little bit helps, but yeesh! (Not to mention she looked like a ruffled bird in that outfit - what the fuck are these designers thinking???)



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's great to love fat women, and more of them need to be visible in our very fat culture. However, saying ALL models should be heavier is still size discrimination. That's pure hypocrisy.


Yes, but it's also an extremely hot thought. I'm certainly not opposed to the idea that just about any woman would look better with, oh, say, 30 pounds extra (just like Tyra!).
The radical side of me says fuck size diversity, skinny women've been forced upon us in the media for too damn long (even though I know it really hasn't been that long), and I just don't like (most of) them. Why? They're too skinny.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 29, 2007)

if she really wanted to lash out at critics, I think she should continue her current lifestyle and gain more weight.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2007)

That's the spirit!

Rep for you!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes! _Subvert fashion._


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to enjoy the "camp" factor of ANTM, but Tyra pretty much annoyed me out of watching the show. I think she has a massive superiority complex; the overiding theme of the show is that these wannabe models are in constant freak out mode because *TYRA BANKS* is talking to them. The majority of the advice she gave out was in the theme of "the world according to Tyra." Everything started out "Well, when I was in Milan" or "I remember when I was first doing the collections in Paris I had this problem". It's as if she needs the admiration of the girls to feel good about herself, it comes off as supernarcisism. She also has this way of setting up situations so she is seen as some sort of saviour, i.e. her one on one times with the wannabe models, her girls' camp that she sponsors so girls an have self esteem [and the road to self esteem leads through Tyra Banks telling you how great you are.] The fact is she really isn't a role model of any sort, she's a very genetically blessed woman of above average height and bone structure who as she discusses in the mainstream media once weighted 110 pounds and made "millions" of dollars. It's not like if the average 5"4 140 pound American teen just throws attitude she's going to enjoy the success and glamourous life of Tyra.

As for this whole "fat thing", the fact that she is having such an over the top reaction to being called fat just reinforces the fact that she does indeed find something horrific about being called fat. As soon as that famous picture of her in the swimsuit was published, she immediately got herself on the cover of People, gave interviews, posed in the same swimsuit [albeit with makeup and lighting and a flattering pose], pretty much saying "I'm not fat! Look!"


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 29, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> For the record, however, I would like to point out that most cover photos of celebrities and models are doctored. It's pretty insidious, really-- you're unwittingly fooled into believing that no, celebrities never have lousy pores. :doh:



Oh I know that, I'm not stupid  I wasn't commenting on her face, I was commenting on her body and to me it almost looked like her BODY was doctored. Maybe its the contrast of the red suit and the white background that makes it look that way to me though. I'll have to check it out again at work tomorrow.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 29, 2007)

Honestly, I'm really concerned. As the article stated, at this rate Tyra could be 5'10" and OVER 200 POUNDS by the time she's 40. Think of all the extra weight on her knees, mobility issues, diabetes and heart problems she's going to have! Stop her before she ruins her life! 

I'm just concerned for her health is all. 




:blink:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Honestly, I'm really concerned. As the article stated, at this rate Tyra could be 5'10" and OVER 200 POUNDS by the time she's 40. Think of all the extra weight on her knees, mobility issues, diabetes and heart problems she's going to have! Stop her before she ruins her life!
> 
> I'm just concerned for her health is all.
> 
> ...



It's obvious you're being sarcastic and making fun of what you perceive to be the lies of the mass media regarding potential health problems of excess weight. But seriously, there are people on and off this board who do in fact have health issues related to excess weight, and at some point, you're going to turn people off of the idea of size acceptance when you overdo the whole "the media is lying when it says there are health issues related to excess weight." I doubt anyone that actually has suffered from health issues due to excess pounds is going to laugh with you.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I am being sarcastic and funny. However, apologies if you didn't catch the framework of the sarcasm: it is not that fat people never experience difficulties with their weight, merely that 200lbs for a 5'10" woman is hardly fat. 

I went with a friend recovering from bulimia to a counseling session not that long ago. She was similar height, and her weight had finally settled at about 195 pounds. When the topic of her weight came up, the counselor clarified that this BMI for a woman really hardly "fat," and she is not in danger of receiving the negative consequences stereotyped with obesity. 

Hence the sarcastic "OMG 200 LBS IS SO FAT" tone.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2007)

It never says anything negative about a person of that height being that weight, and in fact it quotes Tyra saying something along the lines of her not being thrilled with being that size but her not freaking out about it either.

Suffice to say each person has a weight at which he or she looks and feels healthy.

Your remarks sounded more as if they were in the tone of "the mainstream media is creating hysteria over non-existant potential health issues related to weight."


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 29, 2007)

Again, my bad. I used all caps, but perhaps I should have been more specific.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 29, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> ... look positively sickly...
> 
> ...but I can still remember back to high school when I wished I was that size! Now it's almost repulsive to me.
> 
> ...



You're totally right on the repulsive bit.

I saw a Nutrisystem commercial the other night about a woman gushing about how she went from a size 10 to a size 4. Great...! from slightly underweight but normal and healthy looking to skeletal... what values are promoted in society..! Such commercials should be illegal.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 29, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yes, I am being sarcastic and funny. However, apologies if you didn't catch the framework of the sarcasm: it is not that fat people never experience difficulties with their weight, merely that 200lbs for a 5'10" woman is hardly fat.
> 
> I went with a friend recovering from bulimia to a counseling session not that long ago. She was similar height, and her weight had finally settled at about 195 pounds. When the topic of her weight came up, the counselor clarified that this BMI for a woman really hardly "fat," and she is not in danger of receiving the negative consequences stereotyped with obesity.
> 
> Hence the sarcastic "OMG 200 LBS IS SO FAT" tone.



Ding ding ding.

5' 10" at 160 is just... normal, with a BMI of 23. (18.5 to 25 is "normal.)

And you're right; even 200 at 5' 10" is 28.7. Yes, that's chubby/curvy/whatever the hell you call it, but escapes the dreaded category of "obese..." Wait... Don't doctors write that as "*OBESE*?" 

And, no, kids. Size 4 is not "emaciated" unless you're really tall, anymore than an almost 6' tall woman at 200 lbs. is "fat."  

Trust me, while emaciated people are treated much better than fat people, they still are openly treated with contempt and disgust. I'm not emaciated by a long shot, but I'm smaller than a size 4 and people openly force food on me that I don't want and tell me I'm "too thin" and "disgusting."  

You really can't expect to be accepted until you stop expecting others to fit YOUR ideal. Either there's enough room for all sizes or you think discrimination is okay.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Oh I know that, I'm not stupid  I wasn't commenting on her face, I was commenting on her body and to me it almost looked like her BODY was doctored. Maybe its the contrast of the red suit and the white background that makes it look that way to me though. I'll have to check it out again at work tomorrow.



Yes, I agree. It wouldn't have been so bad if whoever was in charge did a good job with the editing. Tyra looks strange in the photo. Non-symetrical. It's the reason that the touch-up stands out so much. It was poorly done.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And, no, kids. Size 4 is not "emaciated" unless you're really tall, anymore than an almost 6' tall woman at 200 lbs. is "fat."



I agree. It depends on height and bone structure and whatever.

However, that ad really bothers me. Well, it's either that one or the one where the woman gushes about being a size 2. Honestly, it's not the dress size that bothers me. She wanted it, and she got it. Great, I'm happy for her. But, throughout the ad, she's like, "I am SO HAPPY, because I'm finally sexy now! I am AWESOME and EVERYONE WANTS ME because I am a size 2."

The obvious "nothing above a 2" is sexy stab that a lot of diet program companies make is always annoying. Also, the fact that she seemingly did it for what feels like a superficial reason irks me. Do it to feel better and like yourself, not to try to get more ass.

But, I digress.

I agree with your points, TSL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

tooz said:


> I agree. It depends on height and bone structure and whatever.
> 
> However, that ad really bothers me. Well, it's either that one or the one where the woman gushes about being a size 2. Honestly, it's not the dress size that bothers me. She wanted it, and she got it. Great, I'm happy for her. But, throughout the ad, she's like, "I am SO HAPPY, because I'm finally sexy now! I am AWESOME and EVERYONE WANTS ME because I am a size 2."
> 
> ...



Oh, the ad in and of itself is annoying as hell, but I'd LOVE to see the after-after, where she gets off Nutrisystem. 

I'm awful like that.

Few people can maintain a natural size 2. What's disturbing is unnatural means used to get a body like that, or that someone is more sexually desirable as a size 2. What's funny is that the women most easily identified and are attracted to in the media, actresses, tend to be size 4 to 8's, not 0's and 2's. I don't think I've ever heard a man call Nicole Richie hot, or say anything like that about the Olsen twins since they turned 18. I've never heard ANYONE who was not a woman deem Lily Cole attractive. 

Anyone fooling themselves into thinking they're more desirable as size 2's is doing just that: Deluding themselves.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, the ad in and of itself is annoying as hell, but I'd LOVE to see the after-after, where she gets off Nutrisystem.
> 
> I'm awful like that.
> 
> ...



True. A lot of women do it to themselves, I think. Women are harder on themselves and other women than most men I've seen.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

It looks like Tyra has more to say on the *gasp* "fat" issue....

_Have y'all,

Ever typed in your name on Google just to see what comes up? I've done it before for fun, and have seen lots of articles and photos from my career come up. But after returning from Australia recently and coming home to phone calls asking me if I was OK, I was confused. What were they talking about?

Then I remembered my flight back from Australia. Why did that flight attendant look my thighs and butt up and down -- and say, "Thank God! Thank God! They're liars!!!" I just wasn't getting it. I told myself I didn't care, but I was having trouble sleeping that night so I got outta bed, went over to my computer, and Googled myself. This time I typed in "TYRA FAT" -- and child, I had NO idea what was about to pop up on that screen.

My eyes were met with headline after headline "THIGH-RA BANKS!" "AMERICA'S NEXT TOP WADDLE!" "TYRA PORK CHOPS!" "TYRA TOPS 200LBS!" There were blogs from people shocked that it was reported I had gained almost 50 pounds in two months. I COULDN"T BELIEVE WHAT I WAS READING. Then I saw the photo of me on the beach in Australia. Written next to it was, "Tyra Banks shows the world why she retired from the runway." I needed to let everyone know what I thought about these headlines, and on the Tyra Show this Thursday, February 1st, I put on the very same swimsuit I was wearing in Australia...and confront those fat tabloid photos.

I hope you watch to see what I have to say!

Love,

Tyra_

Interesting....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2007)

Tyra says she gets letters from young girls all the time saying that they are encouraged by her loving her body the way it is, or something like that. In the article I read she said that these negative editorials about her weight sends the wrong message to young people which is what infuriated her more than anything else. The media's idea of fat sends the wrong message to young girls which she claims is her main motivation for taking this now public stand.

Wish I had the article so I could post a direct quote.





cuddlybbbw said:


> It looks like Tyra has more to say on the *gasp* "fat" issue....
> 
> _Have y'all,
> 
> ...


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> *Tyra says she gets letters from young girls all the time saying that they are encouraged by her loving her body the way it is, or something like that.* In the article I read she said that these negative editorials about her weight sends the wrong message to young people which is what infuriated her more than anything else. The media's idea of fat sends the wrong message to young girls which she claims is her main motivation for taking this now public stand.
> 
> Wish I had the article so I could post a direct quote.



I hope that message comes out in this episode. I would hate to see her do a Kirstie Alley and turn it into a fat negative show.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't see Tyra being size positive at all. This whole thing pretty much came about because the tabloids called her fat and she freaked out. She hasn't said "Yes, i've gained weight but I am still healthy and feel attractive." She's pretty much flipped out, publicly stated she did not gain as much as the tabloids claimed, talked about googling herself to see what people were saying about her weight, complained that the pictures were shot at an unflattering angle and she's really *not as big as they make her look.* She's also devoted a whole episode of her talk show and a cover of People to saying "I'm not fat!" So all she's doing is freaking out because somebody said she gained weight. She then posed for People wearing a swimsuit in a variety of poses intended to make her look slimmer [legs apart and bent to elongate them, hands on hips to delineate her waist] and of course with full makeup and lighting.

The People article also has her saying that she doesn't exercise every day and eats things like burgers, fried chicken salad with ranch dressing and sausages and gravy. That's fine if that's what she wants to do, but compare that with this year's NAAFA convention having a theme of "Healthy at Any Size" and featuring exercise classes that are geared towards fat people such as water aerobics and yoga.

I'd say NAAFA is leaps and bounds ahead of Tyra Banks.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 30, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Ever typed in your name on Google just to see what comes up? I've done it before for fun, and have seen lots of articles and photos from my career come up. <--- Tyra Banks



Yes but normal people don't get as much fun out of it. =P



LoveBHMS said:


> I'd say NAAFA is leaps and bounds ahead of Tyra Banks.



Well yeah but that's like saying.... let's say we are talking about baseball and I said "Cal Ripken is leaps and bounds ahead of Donald Duck."


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2007)

People Magazine Article said:


> She also worried about the effect such reports would have on her fans. "I get so much mail from young girls who say, 'I look up to you, you're not as skinny as everyone else, I think you're beautiful,' " Banks says. "So when they say that my body is 'ugly' and 'disgusting,' what does that make those girls feel like?"
> 
> As for how Banks feels about her own 5'10" body &#8211; which she says is at 161 lbs. these days, about 30 lbs. heavier than when she landed on the cover of SI's swimsuit issue in 1997 &#8211; well, the answer is one any woman can relate to. "I don't want to sit in front of you and be soap-boxy and fake and say, 'I love myself, I'm beautiful, it's great,' " Banks says. "I still feel hot, but every day is different. It's when I put on the jeans that used to fit a year ago and don't fit now and give me the muffin top, that's when I say, 'Damn!' "



Ok Tyra Banks is not the new spokes model for fat acceptance but give the girl a break. The demonizing of her seems a bit over the top. It's equally as bad as the people who paste up her photos calling her 'Porkchop' and all that stuff. She's not trashing anyone or making fatties look bad, unlike some celebrities who came busting out saying, "Yahoo! I'm fat and fabulous, I rock!" and then within months they were at the bariatric clinic selling their soul to Weight Watchers and talking about how horrible life was. Tyra was a supermodel and is taking steps to accept her naturally changing body in an honest, graceful way that's human and that every woman can relate to. I don't see anything negative or awful about what she's doing and whether she comes back riding on Richard Simmons's shoulders remains to be seen but I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt for now.




LoveBHMS said:


> I don't see Tyra being size positive at all. This whole thing pretty much came about because the tabloids called her fat and she freaked out. She hasn't said "Yes, i've gained weight but I am still healthy and feel attractive." She's pretty much flipped out, publicly stated she did not gain as much as the tabloids claimed, talked about googling herself to see what people were saying about her weight, complained that the pictures were shot at an unflattering angle and she's really *not as big as they make her look.* She's also devoted a whole episode of her talk show and a cover of People to saying "I'm not fat!" So all she's doing is freaking out because somebody said she gained weight. She then posed for People wearing a swimsuit in a variety of poses intended to make her look slimmer [legs apart and bent to elongate them, hands on hips to delineate her waist] and of course with full makeup and lighting.
> 
> The People article also has her saying that she doesn't exercise every day and eats things like burgers, fried chicken salad with ranch dressing and sausages and gravy. That's fine if that's what she wants to do, but compare that with this year's NAAFA convention having a theme of "Healthy at Any Size" and featuring exercise classes that are geared towards fat people such as water aerobics and yoga.
> 
> I'd say NAAFA is leaps and bounds ahead of Tyra Banks.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> She's not trashing anyone or making fatties look bad, unlike some celebrities who came busting out saying, "Yahoo! I'm fat and fabulous, I rock!" and then within months they were at the bariatric clinic selling their soul to Weight Watchers and talking about how horrible life was.



Apparently you aren't familiar with Weight Watchers, it takes time, and a lot of effort. I don't think celebrities are into those kinds of things.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jan 31, 2007)

Perhaps, you have already seen this. Tyra's "defending of her weight gain" made Top News on my Yahoo this morning. 

If this is news, there are several models here defending their weight gain. 

(Psst. Someone should let CNN know.)

http://www.yahoo.com/s/495796

I celebrate it's a step in the right direction.

avagooday


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> I totally agree, Brenda. And I have to say, the added pounds look great on you. How is your little family?



Thank you, Tina. Everyone in our house is just great after getting over colds and flus. Congrats to you, as well! I'm sure you're going to enjoy Montreal (...in the summer!  )



> I think that whether Tyra will do it or not remains to be seen -- brainwashing is powerful stuff, as is being in the middle of nationwide, if not worldwide, public opinion.



Exactly... How many celeb size supporters have we lost to Hollywood weight-loss fanaticism?

Brenda


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

I think models should represent ALL shapes, sizes and HEIGHTS of all women!!! I'm 5'3". Where are all the short models????


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

calauria said:


> I think models should represent ALL shapes, sizes and HEIGHTS of all women!!! I'm 5'3". Where are all the short models????



Ding ding. 

I'm very sick of people not being aware of what "petite" is. It's 5' 4" and under, folks.


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ding ding.
> 
> I'm very sick of people not being aware of what "petite" is. It's 5' 4" and under, folks.



I get turned down from plus size modelling for being too short. Not fair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ding ding.
> 
> I'm very sick of people not being aware of what "petite" is. It's 5' 4" and under, folks.




I had to explain this to some men in yahoo not long ago... they still wanted to argue to which I responded " I love it when men try to tell a woman about women's clothing"
Seems like I "won" that argument


----------



## wrench13 (Feb 2, 2007)

For any one not the "approved" FA list.... come on, guys let's show some respect there, after all you wont get this seal of approval without it. 


Jesus H Christ people like that piss me OFF!!!!!! Good thing my nose tweakin' days are over, for the most part.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 2, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I thought the photo looked like it had been altered to make her look fat. I don't know how anyone can say Tyra Banks is fat. The woman stands 5'10" and is a little over 160lbs. To me, that is a normal weight for someone with her height.
> 
> Damn the media!!!!!!




I'm 5'11" and my Dr says that with my height and bone structure that I should be at about 160 pounds. I wont ever be there but I dont see how anyone can say that at 5'10", 160 pounds is fat.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 2, 2007)

It is possible for 10 women of the same height and weight to look completely different. 

There are so many variables including bone structure, weight distribution, body type, muscle tone or lack thereof, and not to mention that any professionally photographed model is photographed with hair and makeup done, in poses designed to show off or hide certain features, with potentially deceptive lighting, and airbrushing/retouching.

Tyra seems to be hourglass shaped and looks fairly well proportioned. A pear shaped woman of her weight might look more heavy if she were carrying a lot of weight in her hips and rear. A body builder of the same weight might look less fat but might have a different body shape having built up certain muscles to obtain a particular look.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't take what Tyra has said thus far as anything negative. I understood her position to be that average weight is healthy and is not fat. It seemed to me she was saying, "Average weight for the runway is smaller than average weight in the real world. Yes, I have gained weight since retiring from the runway and I'm cool with it. This is me at a healthy weight, get used to it. (to the tabloid media)" I mean, yeah she could have come out of the gate screaming, OMG! I am huge and MUST lose this extra weight! She could have said nothing publicly and gone on a crash diet and turned up in the same bathing suit on another beach to set the record straight about her size if she was just pissed about being labeled. Regardless of her motives, I'm inclined to think it takes some balls of granite (and usually a damn good attorney) to stand up and say anything to the tabloids. These publications are known the world over to be slanderers and liars and yet the newsstands can't keep enough of them on the racks for consumers. I think Tyra is trying to give them a good bitch slap and I applaud her for that.

I don't see Tyra as being a champion for SA, but it seems she accepts her own size and I know people close to both extremes on the weight scales and people in between who could learn from her self-acceptance example. 

Just imagine how the tide would turn if they did.

I respect her position and will continue to....unless she shows up on Jenny Craig commercials. LOL


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 2, 2007)

For me personally, I felt this was a huge step in the right direction. I'm also 5'10" and people just do not understand that I will never ever way 125 pounds (nor do I want to). I'm trying to hit the 200 mark, where I think I will personally feel happiest. But still when I get there, I will still be considered obese by most people. So I'm hoping this was enlightening to the millions of people that will lay their eyes on it at the checkout counters.


----------

